# My son and I took the Camaro out for about an hour today!!



## NYH1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Today was a nice day so we went for a ride in the '78 Camaro. The car's running pretty good. The only exception is, I'm getting a noticeable fuel smell from the exhaust. It's not eye watering, buts it's there and noticeable. I messed around with the idle mixture screws a little before it got dark. Other then that all went well.

It was about 65° out today. My coolant temp. was a tad over 180°. It runs a little warmer when it's in the high 80's low 90's. It'll get up to 195° or so. My trans. temp. never went over 150°. I just put a freshly rebuilt TH350, new Coan 11" Pro Street stall converter (stalls 2600 RPM), a case of Amsoil Full Synthetic trans. fluid, factory new steel type lines and a 15.5" x 7.5" x 1.5" external tranny cooler on it.

We want to put as many miles we can on it before it starts snowing. Next year we have a lot of body, interior and suspension work to do. We rebuilt the whole drive line this past year. So we're off to a pretty good start!


----------



## Den69RS96 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very cool. Glad you got it together and went for cruise before the winter. Must have had a grin on your face ear to ear. I ook my 69 camaro out for its last ride of the year last friday. Its in paint jail right now. Should be done just before spring sporting a fresh coat of blue and new cowl hood. 

congrats


----------



## roger m (Dec 6, 2011)

my 69camaro has been in paint jail this year also but i did get my nova out a few times this summer and played at our local dragstrip a few timesView attachment 210201


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I miss my '76 Trans Am.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2011)

You smell fuel ? 78 Camaro? Man, that it the strangest thing I ever heard of.


The only way yer gonna fix that is to , well, you can't.


----------



## l3lue (Jan 7, 2012)

*1980 Camaro*

I have a 1980 Camaro I have been working on for 30 years ...lol , As every one knows toys break!!!
It has a 406 Small block stroker ( I built myself ) , TH400 trany with a 2800 stall converter and a dana 60 rear end with 4.88 gears , You gotta love a good sleeper....lol 

View attachment 215653


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 14, 2012)

l3lue said:


> I have a 1980 Camaro I have been working on for 30 years ...lol , As every one knows toys break!!!
> It has a 406 Small block stroker ( I built myself ) , TH400 trany with a 2800 stall converter and a dana 60 rear end with 4.88 gears , You gotta love a good sleeper....lol
> 
> View attachment 215653


Nice car!


----------



## l3lue (Jan 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Nice car!



Thanks , Thats my Baby ....lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

